

How to know you're not the right CEO - msacca
http://rocketship.fm/episodes/ep-107-semyon-dukach/

======
msacca
"Just because something was your idea doesn’t mean the CEO should be you."

~~~
goldvine
This was really the first person I heard from that dug into this topic and it
was super interesting to learn about. When you're the right fit, when you're
not, and how to go about making the transition. Good stuff!

